# "lazy gallbladder??? Ever heard of it???



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I am hoping that someone will answer this question. I just went in for a hida scan today. Took over an hour for my gallbladder to even begin to show the glow of the radioactive isotope. Saw my family doctor this afternoon and upon hearing this he made an appointment with a surgeon to have my gallbladder removed. Does this sound like normal proceedure? Should I wait? ????Someone please give me a clue as what to do?


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Hellowell you bet it is a clue!!! 1 hour is way to long!!!what was your score, Emptying score?you need a 35% or better to pass.You might say that my gallbladder was lazy!!my score was ZERO emptying.your score will tell all







GALLBLADDER ATTACK - Inflammation of the gallbladder. In 90% of cases the inflammation results from the presence of gallstones in the gallbladder. Common symptoms include right-upper quadrant abdominal pain (may radiate to back or right shoulder), nausea, vomiting, fever, and more rarely, jaundice. Many patients complain of recurrent abdominal pains ("attacks") that can be alleviated by the surgical removal of the gallbladder. the operation is a piece of cakegood luckCharlie







[This message has been edited by charlie (edited 07-18-2000).]


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Gallbladder Removal: Laparoscopic Method Hope this will help youCharlie







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------How is the gallbladder removed? The surgery to remove the gallbladder is called a cholecystectomy (say "chol-e-cys-tec-to-my"). With traditional surgery, the gallbladder is removed through a 5- to 8-inch long incision (cut) in your abdomen. The cut is made just below your ribs on the right side and goes to just below your waist. This is called open cholecystectomy. A newer way to remove the gallbladder is called laparoscopic cholecystectomy. With this surgery, a laparoscope (a small, thin tube with a scope on the tip of it that is used to see the inside of your body) is used to remove the gallbladder. Several small incisions are used rather than one large incision. How is a laparoscope used to remove the gallbladder? The laparoscope is put into your body through a tiny cut made just below your navel. Your doctor can then see your gallbladder on a TV screen and do the surgery with tools inserted in 3 other small cuts made in the right upper part of your abdomen. Your gallbladder is then taken out through one of the incisions. What are the benefits of this type of surgery? With laparoscopic cholecystectomy, you may return to work more quickly, have less pain after surgery, have a shorter hospital stay, and have a shorter recovery time. Unlike traditional surgery, laparoscopic surgery to remove the gallbladder can be done without cutting the muscles of your abdomen. The incision is also much smaller, which makes the recovery quicker. With laparoscopic cholecystectomy, you probably will only have to stay in the hospital overnight. With open cholecystectomy, you would need to stay in the hospital for about 5 days. Because the incisions are smaller with laparoscopic cholecystectomy, there isn't as much pain after this operation as after open cholecystectomy. Who shouldn't have this type of surgery? If you had surgery in the area of your gallbladder before, if you tend to bleed a lot, or if you have any problem that would make it hard for your doctor to see your gallbladder, an open surgery may be better for you. Your doctor will decide which type of surgery is appropriate for you.What are the complications? Complications are rare but may include bleeding, infection and injury to the duct (tube) that carries bile from your gallbladder to your stomach. Also, during laparoscopic cholecystectomy, the intestines or major blood vessels may be injured when the instruments are inserted into the abdomen. Remember, all of these complications are rare.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

THANKS CHARLIE,I really appreciate the words of encouragement. The hida scan results took so long that the radiologist did not want to administer the 2nd phase of the test. The cck. So I don't know what my score was. He said that taking so long meant that I definitely had a diseased gallbladder and they were afraid that it would cause me more harm than good to go any further. I am scheduled to see a surgeon on the 2nd of August. I first have to have a parathryoid scan done since I also have been diagnosed with hyperparathryoid diseas and since all indications are that I have an adenoma on at least one of my parathryoid glands; I will need surgery for that as well. My family physician thinks that perhaps both surgeries can be done at once while I am under anesthesia. Again, thank you for the information and encouraging words.Linda


----------

